# Has anyone here ever eaten their tarantula?



## LD67 (Oct 18, 2016)

It actually is a thing.

https://www.amazon.com/Newport-Jerk...d=1476824417&sr=8-1&keywords=edible+tarantula


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 18, 2016)

No, but since things aren't that well here in Italy (despite Matteo Renzi garbage... live from Washington DC) I have ready my 0.1 _Megaphobema robustum_, a tomato, extra virgin olive oil and a piece of bread for the struggle. She will give me the strenght for fight another day :-s

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 13


----------



## acrooks (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's a video review of the same product. It's amazing what folks will eat....


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 18, 2016)

no, i didnt eat my dog when it died, i wont eat my pet tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 14 | Award 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Robyn8 (Oct 18, 2016)

How could i eat something as cute as this?

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 5 | Love 4


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 18, 2016)

Nope. Nope nope nope. I'll eat a lot of things, but insects/bugs/worms/etc. aren't on that list.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 18, 2016)

Man ludicrous questions like this shouldn't be allowed on the forum.. 
It's like going to a cat forum and asking how many members have eaten kittens..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 2 | Award 3 | Winner 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 18, 2016)

A mouthfull of urticating setae. I'll pass.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> A mouthfull of urticating setae. I'll pass.


you have to fry it first, no setae left. 

(saw it on youtube, no first hand experience. )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## mack1855 (Oct 18, 2016)

heck ya!!!.Spend several hundred dollars a year on feeders,worry about to much moisture,not enough moisture
OH Crap s/he,s molting,what do I do now.
I think its dead.NO,wait its just fine.Oh happy day.
New enclosure.off to buy new cork bark.Not the right cork bark.To tall.To short.OH CRAP!!!.
Worry over it,give it a name,worry about what gender I have.
Ah heck,just deep fry it,with Sirachi.
Nope,never crossed my mind.Now the neighbors Siamese cat on the other hand......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11 | Award 2


----------



## Teal (Oct 18, 2016)

Some people in some places eat Ts. I'd try them, except I don't think I'd like the texture. I could never eat one of my own Ts... I didn't raise them to be food.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Oct 18, 2016)

While I would have no qualms on eating a tarantula just because it's a tarantula, I'm not going to eat a fifty dollar pet that I've raised, cared deeply about, and possibly named just to see what it's like. If I saw one on a menu at a restaurant, or otherwise had the chance to eat one I had no connection with, I would probably try it. I've had both crickets and mealworms from my supply of feeders, this wouldn't be all that different.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 18, 2016)

Mine cost too much to purchase and require too much time and care to just eat 'em.  

Okay, I might eat the odd T leg now and again, but they can regenerate those.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## EulersK (Oct 18, 2016)

Bugs really don't taste that bad if you can get over the psychology of it. I had a girlfriend in college whose parents were natives of Thailand. While they certainly didn't eat bugs as a staple of their diet or even commonly, it wasn't taboo at all. They made some roasted scorpions one day, _delicious_.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## obie (Oct 18, 2016)

i wouldn't eat my own but if i went to SE Asia where there sold as food i would try it. A guy on another forum ate his large Midas cichlids he said they tasted like tilapia.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 18, 2016)

obie said:


> A guy on another forum ate his large Midas cichlids he said they tasted like tilapia.


B. dubia absolutely taste like fake lobster... although the texture doesn't match up at all.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Clarification Please 5


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 18, 2016)

Historically, I figure many cultures ate bugs.  Not sure why we moved away from that.  I could eat a bug/T -- don't really wanna, but don't consider it the worst thing ever or anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Oct 19, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> Historically, I figure many cultures ate bugs.  Not sure why we moved away from that.  I could eat a bug/T -- don't really wanna, but don't consider it the worst thing ever or anything.


You can't take a guess as to why bugs are not a dietary staple everywhere anymore?   Perhaps it's because in some parts of the world people have to eat what they can find or die of starvation while in other parts of the world people benefit from livestock farming and having grocery stores.  To those who say they would never eat an insect, or arachnid, I say you haven't been hungry enough yet. 

Here is one of my favorite videos on children in Venezuela finding and eating Theraphosa apophysis.  Nope, no Wal-Mart in that neighborhood.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Award 2 | Winner 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 19, 2016)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> To those who say they would never eat an insect, or arachnid, I say you haven't been hungry enough yet.


And to those that say some tarantulas won't eat a dubia, I say they haven't let their spider get hungry enough yet 

An animal won't starve itself to death given the option.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## cold blood (Oct 19, 2016)

obie said:


> A guy on another forum ate his large Midas cichlids he said they tasted like tilapia.


Hahaha, tilapia *IS* a cichlid.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Funny 7


----------



## louise f (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah sure all the time!!! I eat them for breakfast, lunch, dinner and as snacks !!! 

Noooo i dont. And never have, never will.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Matabuey (Oct 19, 2016)

EulersK said:


> An animal won't starve itself to death given the option.


Well, they can if they're highly stressed or ill.

Even then, I've had to force feed baby Malayan pit vipers that were perfectly healthy, for a year and half before they would eat for themselves. Some snakes that are obligate amphibian feeders when young for example, simply will not take mice/rats at all, and will starve to death.

I even left one of the babies (they were around 4 inches, so very small), 2 months without food and it still wouldn't eat and started to lose condition, so i had to start force feeding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 19, 2016)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> You can't take a guess as to why bugs are not a dietary staple everywhere anymore?   Perhaps it's because in some parts of the world people have to eat what they can find or die of starvation while in other parts of the world people benefit from livestock farming and having grocery stores.  To those who say they would never eat an insect, or arachnid, I say you haven't been hungry enough yet.


Yup.  I always figured that historically people just didn't waste resources -- I think they ate a varied diet and insects were just a normal part of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 19, 2016)

EulersK said:


> And to those that say some tarantulas won't eat a dubia, I say they haven't let their spider get hungry enough yet
> 
> An animal won't starve itself to death given the option.


Some animals will. I'd rather not try and wait out a picky tarantula who won't eat dubia vs just getting it something it WILL eat. I wouldn't force myself to go without food until I gave up and got hungry enough to eat something I didn't want in the first place, so why would I do it to my animals? Who wins by trying to be more stubborn than a spider? I want to raise these things, not get in a battle of wills with them. Well, more often than I already do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## PanzoN88 (Oct 19, 2016)

There is someone in my family that lived in Cambodia for years for his job, tarantulas were sadly part of his diet


----------



## magicmed (Oct 19, 2016)

I've eaten a lot of animals...gator, rabbit, shark, deer, bison, cow, birds....but tarantulas? I understand that a lot of insects have a high nutritional value, and tarantulas may fit in there too, but no thanks. I don't understand the desire to eat bugs unless forced to for survival. Go get a turkey sandwich

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moonohol (Oct 19, 2016)

magicmed said:


> I've eaten a lot of animals...gator, rabbit, shark, deer, bison, cow, birds....but tarantulas? I understand that a lot of insects have a high nutritional value, and tarantulas may fit in there too, but no thanks. I don't understand the desire to eat bugs unless forced to for survival. Go get a turkey sandwich


I have heard tarantulas taste like shrimp. I do not intend to find out for myself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Realevil1 (Oct 19, 2016)

A whole lot of nope, with extra nope, and a side of nope sauce.


----------



## LD67 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just to clarify, I should have said A tarantula. Not your pet tarantula, specifically. As far as that video in the 2nd reply goes, Asians will eat just about anything. Dead OR alive. They're like the honey badger that doesn't give a <edit>. I wouldn't kiss that chick without her brushing, flossing, and using some serious mouthwash, though.

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## tetracerus (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not fond of the idea of eating a tarantula, mostly because I've had 20-something years to internalize American cultural norms. However, it's rather Western-centric to say that other countries' consumption of tarantulas is primarily due to them being poor or undiscerning.

Separately, look up cricket chips. There's been a push to move towards more sustainable sources of protein and bugs take far less resources in order to produce the same amount of protein.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Helpful 1


----------



## Robyn8 (Oct 19, 2016)

Please don't eat me!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 19, 2016)

No, I haven´t. Traditional Norwegian cuisine consists of such classics as sheep heads, cod soaked in lye, and trout that has been left to ferment and rot for two or three months before being consumed raw. I don´t see the need to adopt more exotic grose dishes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## truecreature (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah sometimes when I'm browsing my spider room, one of them might look particularly tasty so I just pop it in my mouth and go about my day. You know how it is

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Oct 19, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> I have heard tarantulas taste like shrimp. I do not intend to find out for myself.


Like Jules Winfeild said..."sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but i'll never know..."








tetracerus said:


> Separately, look up cricket chips. There's been a push to move towards more sustainable sources of protein and bugs take far less resources in order to produce the same amount of protein.


I hope this doesn't become popularized....I only see a huge increase in cricket prices as a result...lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 19, 2016)

LD67 said:


> It actually is a thing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Newport-Jerk...d=1476824417&sr=8-1&keywords=edible+tarantula

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, let's not forget that, at least in Cambodia, they suffered Pol Pot and Khmer Rouge and the famine and disgraces that those butchers delivered. I mean, Christ... an 'Haplo' caught in that burrow next to a land mine? Back then a _delicatessen _:-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Oct 19, 2016)

I ate a bug once. Tasted exactly like a kit-kat. Guess who no longer eats kit-kats?

I would try a tarantula. But only try, I couldn't finish a whole tarantula and I don't believe in wasting food. Maybe if I split one with a few people and got triple dog dared... I would do it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 19, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> I ate a bug once. Tasted exactly like a kit-kat. Guess who no longer eats kit-kats?
> 
> I would try a tarantula. But only try, I couldn't finish a whole tarantula and I don't believe in wasting food. Maybe if I split one with a few people and got triple dog dared... I would do it.


We all ate bugs as kids, I suppose. The bigger question is why did you eat kit-kat? (I use my deductive skills here and suppose that´s cat food, no?)

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 19, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> kit-kat? (I use my deductive skills here and suppose that´s cat food, no?)


Ah ah, no :-s
but I have reason to believe that what my loved cats eat is by far better than that Nestlè poop my man. However I've ate those as a child/teen as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 19, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, no :-s
> but I have reason to believe that what my loved cats eat is by far better than that Nestlè poop my man. However I've ate those as a child/teen as well


Right, I could have used Google there and saved me the embarrassment . But you have to forgive me, I´m Norwegian and as a non-EU country we have heavy taxes on any imported goods that might compete with Norwegian agricultural products. It´s a good thing, really! We have this, it looks the same as what Google claims kit-kat to be, but it´s produced in Oslo: We might even have kit-kat here, but I don´t eat much sweets and the imported products would be much more expensive than ours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## mack1855 (Oct 19, 2016)

HUUUMMM.Chocolate covered rosehairs.Ok,the more I think about it......


----------



## LD67 (Oct 20, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Right, I could have used Google there and saved me the embarrassment . But you have to forgive me, I´m Norwegian and as a non-EU country we have heavy taxes on any imported goods that might compete with Norwegian agricultural products. It´s a good thing, really! We have this, it looks the same as what Google claims kit-kat to be, but it´s produced in Oslo: We might even have kit-kat here, but I don´t eat much sweets and the imported products would be much more expensive than ours.
> 
> View attachment 222972


You have that strohmming there. THAT sounds gross! Not sure how you spell it. All i know is it's that fermented rotten fish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 20, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Right, I could have used Google there and saved me the embarrassment . But you have to forgive me, I´m Norwegian and as a non-EU country we have heavy taxes on any imported goods that might compete with Norwegian agricultural products. It´s a good thing, really! We have this, it looks the same as what Google claims kit-kat to be, but it´s produced in Oslo: We might even have kit-kat here, but I don´t eat much sweets and the imported products would be much more expensive than ours.
> 
> View attachment 222972


Try them, they are really good.


----------



## Olan (Oct 20, 2016)

I made waxworm tacos once. Ordered a tub of them, gave half to the tarantulas and fried up the other half. I was inspired by the idea of inverts as a more sustainable protein source. The flavor was not bad, but I couldn't look at the tacos as I bit into them. A moderately successful experiment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 20, 2016)

LD67 said:


> You have that strohmming there. THAT sounds gross! Not sure how you spell it. All i know is it's that fermented rotten fish.


No, you are mixing us with the Swedes, I´m afraid. Surstrømming is a Swedish dish of rotten herring, we have our own called rakfisk, which is rotten trout. On Iceland they also have a dish of rotten shark. I suppose we Norsemen enjoy our fish rotten and fermented from time to time

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trenor (Oct 20, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> Well, they can if they're highly stressed or ill.
> 
> Even then, I've had to force feed baby Malayan pit vipers that were perfectly healthy, for a year and half before they would eat for themselves. Some snakes that are obligate amphibian feeders when young for example, simply will not take mice/rats at all, and will starve to death.
> 
> I even left one of the babies (they were around 4 inches, so very small), 2 months without food and it still wouldn't eat and started to lose condition, so i had to start force feeding.


My ball python will not eat pre-killed food or even stunned food. Partly because he is well fed/plump and partly because live food is all it's ever eaten. I've no doubt, if I were to try and hold out long enough for him to have to worry about the next meal he would change his eating habits.

In the case of your vipers their instincts tell them how they should hunt/eat prey and you've removed their ability to behave as instinct tells them to. They don't know how to eat in other ways yet and so they don't eat the food. That's not because the animal chooses to stare to death rather than eat something it doesn't like. It doesn't know how to eat the food provided and starves. 

Kinda like giving putting a cheeseburger down beside a newborn baby and when it doesn't eat thinking it chose to starve. It didn't know how to consume the meal provided and that was more the issue than choosing not to consume the food.



Bugmom said:


> Some animals will. I'd rather not try and wait out a picky tarantula who won't eat dubia vs just getting it something it WILL eat. I wouldn't force myself to go without food until I gave up and got hungry enough to eat something I didn't want in the first place, so why would I do it to my animals? Who wins by trying to be more stubborn than a spider? I want to raise these things, not get in a battle of wills with them. Well, more often than I already do!


We often over feed out pets (and our kids) since we associate a eating animal as healthy. You hear this all the time, "My pet was doing great and he was eating just fine the other day." When food is plentiful the animal can be as picky as he wants (This is why we are so picky in America, lots of food choices and a large quantity of food). 

We take an animal that is able to go months without food and we see them not eat for a week or two (when offered a different/new food item) then think they are starving themselves rather than eat that item. When, in reality, it is more like your still really full from a large meal and then deciding you don't want an extra kale salad but you'll take a bit of chocolate cake.

I grew up on a farm, kept lots of exotic pets and have owned 60+ Ts. I've yet to see a healthy animal that would not eat when hungry and offered a food item it was able to consume. You don't win at evolution by being picky.


----------



## LD67 (Oct 21, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> No, you are mixing us with the Swedes, I´m afraid. Surstrømming is a Swedish dish of rotten herring, we have our own called rakfisk, which is rotten trout. On Iceland they also have a dish of rotten shark. I suppose we Norsemen enjoy our fish rotten and fermented from time to time


I'll stick with pizza.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 22, 2016)

LD67 said:


> It actually is a thing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Newport-Jerk...d=1476824417&sr=8-1&keywords=edible+tarantula


No


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 22, 2016)

hmmm I'd eat someone else's tarantula or a wild one but none that I've put effort into raising. kinda like when I had pet chickens, I didn't eat them when their time came, but I freaking love KFC and Popeyes.

-JohnD.

EDIT: Of course only if I HAVE to.


----------



## kevinlowl (Apr 19, 2017)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> While I would have no qualms on eating a tarantula just because it's a tarantula, I'm not going to eat a fifty dollar pet that I've raised, cared deeply about, and possibly named just to see what it's like. If I saw one on a menu at a restaurant, or otherwise had the chance to eat one I had no connection with, I would probably try it. I've had both crickets and mealworms from my supply of feeders, this wouldn't be all that different.


You eat your feeders?  I have to ask, what does the mealworm taste like? I tried crickets in Thailand and they tasted like shit.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 19, 2017)

There is only one reason to eat tarantulas or feeders unless you are a starving person in some remote place....  So you can say you have done it.  Sorry but there is no prize.  This whole thread is repulsive and should be deleted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 19, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No, but since things aren't that well here in Italy (despite Matteo Renzi garbage... live from Washington DC) I have ready my 0.1 _Megaphobema robustum_, a tomato, extra virgin olive oil and a piece of bread for the struggle. She will give me the strenght for fight another day :-s


If the *Goddess* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) doesn't eat the male, do you not eat him as penance for proffering an inferior consort not even fit to be eaten by Her Excellency?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KaptinKrunch (Apr 19, 2017)

They eat them in Indonesia and places like that. I seen a few documentaries on eating spiders, bugs and insects. I don't think there's anything wrong with eating them if you enjoy them but I wouldn't be cooking my T's under any circumstance. I can't imagine they taste very nice either.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 19, 2017)

14pokies said:


> Man ludicrous questions like this shouldn't be allowed on the forum..
> It's like going to a cat forum and asking how many members have eaten kittens..


^^^^ This sums it up.

We should talk about eating them in a cooking or kitchen forum, not a forum where some people cry or get depressed about their deaths.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## user 666 (Apr 19, 2017)

LD67 said:


> It actually is a thing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Newport-Jerk...d=1476824417&sr=8-1&keywords=edible+tarantula


Yes.

it tasted like chicken.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## user 666 (Apr 19, 2017)

EulersK said:


> And to those that say some tarantulas won't eat a dubia, I say they haven't let their spider get hungry enough yet
> 
> An animal won't starve itself to death given the option.


My pet bird is such a picky eater that he nearly starved to death the first month I had him.

He had food in his dish, but I hadn't realized he wasn't going to eat any of it until it was nearly too late.


----------



## Belegnole (Apr 19, 2017)

Once upon a time I went on a lengthy road trip with a friend of mine. We traveled out west and then up the coast. Somewhere we stopped at this place that seemed to have every odd food known to man. Since we were on a adventure we decided to give some of the things a try. We spent awhile finding the oddest things we could and then went back to camp. 

Over the years I've had all sorts of things. Bugs are nothing. Heck I'm a motorcyclist, and now you know how we get road snacks....lol

Would I eat my Ts.... No. I don't eat things that die of old age or illness. Nor do I rest my pets.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> If the *Goddess* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) doesn't eat the male, do you not eat him as penance for proffering an inferior consort not even fit to be eaten by Her Excellency?


I directly throw him into my _Scolopendra subspinipes _'Colosseo' (Coliseum) enclosure


----------



## Paramite (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> There is only one reason to eat tarantulas or feeders unless you are a starving person in some remote place....  So you can say you have done it.  Sorry but there is no prize.  This whole thread is repulsive and should be deleted.


Do you eat meat?

Edit: It's basicly the same when people can't understand that anyone could eat a dog or a cat, but they have no problem eating a pig. I don't see a difference.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

Paramite said:


> Do you eat meat?
> 
> Edit: It's basicly the same when people can't understand that anyone could eat a dog or a cat, but they have no problem eating a pig. I don't see a difference.


The differences are in taste: cats meat is a more IMO crappy rabbit one. Dogs meat is poop, according to people I trust that in China eaten those 'wok' style. When it comes to the Noble Pig, in Italy we literally throw away nothing


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh, I forgot to mention that horse meat (that btw I will eat this evening) hands down on my book taste better than a little lamb one, even if lamb meat has dignity as well, uh :-s

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 19, 2017)

Paramite said:


> Do you eat meat?
> 
> Edit: It's basicly the same when people can't understand that anyone could eat a dog or a cat, but they have no problem eating a pig. I don't see a difference.


I don't know about Finland, but why don't you go over to a Dog or Cat forum with a large number of USA members and ask in a thread if anyone there has tasted dog or cat.  Post the link back on this board when you do it.  Then lets see how long you remain a member of that forum.  As an alternative why don't you go to a forum where Indian people post and ask them about beef as food.  There is an etiquette in knowing what bothers people on the forum where you are posting discussion.  Tarantulas should not be degraded as a living creature any more than other animals.

I traveled to Japan for my employer and ate a huge variety of seafood with a lot of it unknown due to language barrier.  But I would not go to a forum and talk about any of these creatures as food in front of people who have an emotional attachment to the same creature.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paramite (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I don't know about Finland, but why don't you go over to a Dog or Cat forum with a large number of USA members and ask in a thread if anyone there has tasted dog or cat.  Post the link back on this board when you do it.  Then lets see how long you remain a member of that forum.  As an alternative why don't you go to a forum where Indian people post and ask them about beef as food.  There is an etiquette in knowing what bothers people on the forum where you are posting discussion.  Tarantulas should not be degraded as a living creature any more than other animals.
> 
> I traveled to Japan for my employer and ate a huge variety of seafood with a lot of it unknown due to language barrier.  But I would not go to a forum and talk about any of these creatures as food in front of people who have an emotional attachment to the same creature.


Here in Finland we pretty much eat the same things than you in USA. We even have most of the fast food places you have there. But no, we don't eat dogs or cats.

I understand what you mean about the etiquette and all, but as much as I love my tarantulas, I don't see anything wrong with people eating them.

Edit: I think it's pretty cheap to start a message with "I don't know about Finland, but ..." You aren't any  better, you know. Just because you happened to born in USA.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 19, 2017)

Paramite said:


> Here in Finland we pretty much eat the same things than you in USA. We even have most of the fast food places you have there. But no, we don't eat dogs or cats.
> 
> I understand what you mean about the etiquette and all, but as much as I love my tarantulas, I don't see anything wrong with people eating them.
> 
> Edit: I think it's pretty cheap to start a message with "I don't know about Finland, but ..."


I am saying it is wrong to talk about eating them in front of people who have emotional attachment to them.  I am not saying people who eat them are evil.

I suspect the market for them is not huge, but if we look at what has happened to some other animals that have been over-harvested, it can't be a good thing if they do become a desired food.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 19, 2017)

Paramite said:


> *Edit: I think it's pretty cheap to start a message with "I don't know about Finland, but ..." You aren't any  better, you know. Just because you happened to born in USA.*


I missed part of your comment.  I don't get this part of your comment at all.  I know nothing about Finland and have only visited a couple European countries.  My statement simply says that I don't know what you eat or consider as most important in Finland.  I don't care whether you eat dogs or don't eat dogs.  I don't care whether you eat tarantulas or don't eat tarantulas.  I only know what we consider important here in the USA.  People go berserk here for lots of things related to dogs and cats, but could care less about tarantulas.  I know tarantulas are much more popular in Europe, but I don't know where dogs and cats fit in where you live.


----------



## Paramite (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I missed part of your comment.  I don't get this part of your comment at all.  I know nothing about Finland and have only visited a couple European countries.  My statement simply says that I don't know what you eat or consider as most important in Finland.  I don't care whether you eat dogs or don't eat dogs.  I don't care whether you eat tarantulas or don't eat tarantulas.  I only know what we consider important here in the USA.  People go berserk here for lots of things related to dogs and cats, but could care less about tarantulas.  I know tarantulas are much more popular in Europe, but I don't know where dogs and cats fit in where you live.


OK. I misunderstood you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GingerC (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't want a tarantula in my mouth under any circumstances.  

I have eaten fried mealworms and crickets though; the mealworms were pretty good, but crickets taste kind of like cardboard when fried to the extent that they were. Crickets are kinda nasty to raise anyway, seems risky to eat them regularly unless you cook the diseases out of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 19, 2017)

Paramite said:


> OK. I misunderstood you.


I suspect Finland is a great place to visit and the people are good people.  Unfortunately most of my travel has been work related where I never get much time to learn about the place I visit.  It is always fun and educational to learn about things that are different.

I will also say my use of grammar could always use improvements even if it is my only language.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

All hail mighty Finland/Suomi (video made by a fellow Italian friend)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Apr 19, 2017)

Nope nope and nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## D Sherlod (Apr 19, 2017)

In most countries where insects are consumed they are not consumed due to being poor. They are in fact a delicacy.
I have eaten chocolate covered ants. I actually enjoyed them.
Just because it is not normal to us, doesn't make it wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cehmz (Apr 19, 2017)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> You can't take a guess as to why bugs are not a dietary staple everywhere anymore?   Perhaps it's because in some parts of the world people have to eat what they can find or die of starvation while in other parts of the world people benefit from livestock farming and having grocery stores.  To those who say they would never eat an insect, or arachnid, I say you haven't been hungry enough yet.
> 
> Here is one of my favorite videos on children in Venezuela finding and eating Theraphosa apophysis.  Nope, no Wal-Mart in that neighborhood.


With a little seasoning they go down a treat.haha!


----------



## Garth Vader (Apr 19, 2017)

@Paramite
I like Finland! I lived in Turku for a year as an exchange student. I miss the strong coffee and pulla bread. I don't remember any bug eating there although I did drink reindeer milk in Lapland.

I think I'd try insects if I was traveling in a place where it was custom to eat them. I'd be curious. Besides, lobsters are like giant bugs.

I would not eat one of my Ts.  That would just make me feel very sad and perplexed.


----------



## Icculus (Apr 19, 2017)

Only once the zombie apocalypse starts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nburgmei (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't think I would appreciate that texture of a tarantula. Thinking about that gooey abdomen makes me want to dry heave. I have eaten crickets, meal worms, small scorpions, ants, and live termites before. They were all pretty bland except for the termites. Those tasted like minty carrots. I was a fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 19, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The differences are in taste: cats meat is a more IMO crappy rabbit one. Dogs meat is poop, according to people I trust that in China eaten those 'wok' style. When it comes to the Noble Pig, in Italy we literally throw away nothing


While I agree the pig is a noble animal with lots of magic meat on it. How can you not like rabbit meat?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

Trenor said:


> While I agree the pig is a noble animal with lots of magic meat on it. How can you not like rabbit meat?


I was always a huge fan of rabbit meat. My grandmother had those, in her country house. We love to eat rabbit in every possible way: reduced as 'sauce' on spaghetti is wonderful.

Just that after playing 'Manhunt' on PS2 (an helluva of years ago) I got disturbed by that 'chase the rabbit mission' so I can't anymore eat that :-/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

The problem is not eat a _Theraphosidae _for me. The fact that I love those (like everyone here) wouldn't matter.

The problem is that, on my personal taste 'book' when it comes to food, IMO there's nothing to eat that _seems _decent: legs... opisthosoma  for real?

Mah, on the other hand, _Casu Marzu _(Italian cheese with live worms inside) is a _Delicatessen_, a truly King's dish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 20, 2017)

I once prekilled then microwaved a few feeder crickets and tried them.  They tasted like raw shrimp lol.  I have tried several, dried mealworms, and they weren't too bad.  If given the opportunity, I'm pretty sure I'd be willing to try a t.  I mean, my mom's favorite food is literally rice coated and fried with animal blood...  And yes, we are Asian.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> And yes, we are Asian.


I love Asians because, unlike we Italians (and we literally eat almost everything that moves) they (talking about Asia in general now, of course) pushed that to a new level: T's, centipedes, how to proper 'Wok' a dog etc 

We are of Vegans!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Wok' a dog etc


Haha, I mean, this'll sound extremely weird, but I wouldn't be surprised if I've had dog/cat before.  I lived in Taiwan for the first 6 years of my life, most of which I don't remember.  Wouldn't be too hard to slip some dog meat onto my plate and call it chicken...


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Haha, I mean, this'll sound extremely weird, but I wouldn't be surprised if I've had dog/cat before.  I lived in Taiwan for the first 6 years of my life, most of which I don't remember.  Wouldn't be too hard to slip some dog meat onto my plate and call it chicken...


Ah ah, while dogs (meat) on that sense here in Italy is (and always was) a "taboo", for cats (meat) things were slightly differents.

Still today the citizens of Vicenza city, called Vicentini, are labelled as 'magna gati' (cat eaters)  plus here near me nuns (nuns! lol) decades ago when I wasn't even born sold cat meat disguised as rabbit one in their butchery, muahahah.

Jokes about rabbit/cat meat were present in Italian movies of the '80 also :-s

Reactions: Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, while dogs (meat) on that sense here in Italy is (and always was) a "taboo", for cats (meat) things were slightly differents.
> 
> Still today the citizens of Vicenza city, called Vicentini, are labelled as 'magna gati' (cat eaters)  plus here near me nuns (nuns! lol) decades ago when I wasn't even born sold cat meat disguised as rabbit one in their butchery, muahahah.
> 
> Jokes about rabbit/cat meat were present in Italian movies of the '80 also :-s


Interesting!  Was/is there a reason dogs are more 'taboo' than cats?  I would assume they would be on the same level of 'taboo-ness' lol.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Interesting!  Was/is there a reason dogs are more 'taboo' than cats?  I would assume they would be on the same level of 'taboo-ness' lol.


I don't know, so I can speculate.

IMO the main reason is that probably cats meat is more tasty, maybe not exactly like a rabbit or hare one, but who knows :-s

Second because you know how attached to dogs Italians are, we are proud of our breed like Mastino Napoletano, Cane Corso... 
plus, historically, Italy is a nation of hunters so dogs were needed for hunt the preys etc


----------



## Kendricks (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I am saying it is wrong to talk about eating them in front of people who have emotional attachment to them.


And as a person with an emotional attachment to my spiders I say it isn't - speak for yourself only, please.

Op asked a simple question, a question that's perfectly fine in my book. People being so god damn emotional over everything these days really become a pest. They ruin everything. 

If people find this 'repulsive', they can choose not to click on a thread that's about eating t's. And considering this is a forum about t's, it's the perfect place to ask (though more water hole material).

Further, the regressive left established lots of forums with 'safe spaces' for people that are offended by everything, acting as if their personal standards and morals have to be shared by everyone else, and if not, they start keyboard crusades.

Because if 'we' don't want to repulse anyone, we literally can't talk about anything anymore. But we humans need to do exactly that: talk about everything, to learn, to advance, to socialize. Even topics some may consider controversial, no, especially topics some may consider controversial! 

But then came the snowflakes... And now we suddenly live in a western world with 'safe spaces', because 'words do hurt' and where "did you just assume my gender!?" is an actual sentence, and apparently talking about eating t's, a perfect source of nutrition(!), is 'repulsive' because it makes someone cry!?

Shoot me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Leila (Apr 20, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> And as a person with an emotional attachment to my spiders I say it isn't - speak for yourself only, please.
> 
> Op asked a simple question, a question that's perfectly fine in my book. People being so god damn emotional over everything these days really become a pest. They ruin everything.
> 
> ...


I love ya, pal...but you were a bit aggressive for no real reason...
Jeff was not the only person to express disdain in regards to this thread. And though some of what you stated is applicable, there is no need to target him in your rant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 20, 2017)

I ate some crickets and mealworms with my kids at a science fair - they tasted of apples as they had been reared on them, strangely satisfying, as for a T, NO I couldn't eat one of my own but given the right or wrong circumstances, I would eat them till the cows came home (see what I did there), hee hee, there's not a lot I wouldn't eat if I had too.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> And as a person with an emotional attachment to my spiders I say it isn't - speak for yourself only, please.
> 
> Op asked a simple question, a question that's perfectly fine in my book. People being so god damn emotional over everything these days really become a pest. They ruin everything.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I am not emotional.  But you obviously are emotional.  I have simply stated my opinion on the subject as I will continue to do so.  If you don't like my opinion feel free to disagree or skip past or put me on ignore.  There are just as many options for you as there are for me.

I have seen multiple threads where others have lost tarantulas that have been with them 10-20 years.  Something has to build to a high level on emotions over that time period.  And I am simply stating the FACTS of how this compares to other animals that are kept by people as pets.  

Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> ......
> 
> *Further, the regressive left established lots of forums with 'safe spaces' for people that are offended by everything, acting as if their personal standards and morals have to be shared by everyone else, and if not, they start keyboard crusades.*
> 
> ...


When I provided my earlier comment I had just awakened for the day and failed to provide a more thorough answer.  I laugh at people who cry about "safe zones".  I would bet they likely have safe zones in their own home and among their own friends.  We create safe zones as humans from the time we are old enough to have friends and hang out with people who have the same views.  I do not agree with safe zones on college campuses because that is obviously one political party trying to suppress another political party from providing their opinion in public.  But that is different.

This forum does not allow use of profanity thus it is a "safe zone" from foul language.  Most every place is a safe zone from something.
As to whether this forum wants to disallow subjects that relate to eating of pets and endangered species that is up to the owners.  I won't cry about it or have a temper tantrum either way.  I have simply provided my view as it relates to this being a forum for enjoying protection of living T's in the wild and hobby.


----------



## Kendricks (Apr 20, 2017)

Leila said:


> I love ya, pal...but you were a bit aggressive for no real reason...
> Jeff was not the only person to express disdain in regards to this thread. And though some of what you stated is applicable, there is no need to target him in your rant.


It's not about him expressing disdain - it's about him saying what is generally acceptable and what is not:


Jeff23 said:


> I am saying it is wrong to talk about eating them in front of people who have emotional attachment to them.


Sorry, Leila, but this won't fly with me. I won't let anyone dictate what I can talk about - as long as no rules are broken.
And what he said is no "in my humble opinion...", it sounded very much like "this is not ok, period!". Wouldn't you agree?

Further. I did not 'target' him, I complained about 'snowflakes' in general. If he is one of them or not, is another question and I didn't say he is.
I have no reason to attack him - but every reason to share my pov here.

He also said:


Jeff23 said:


> There is only one reason to eat tarantulas or feeders unless you are a starving person in some remote place.... So you can say you have done it. Sorry but there is no prize. This whole thread is repulsive and should be deleted.


Even more 'orders', because of his views. No sorry, I won't play along. Besides, what he claimed about the reasons for eating t's are, is simply wrong and does support my claim of him being emotional about it. Why eat chicken, pig and beef, but not tarantulas? "because feelings"?
This would be highly hypocritical.



Jeff23 said:


> Sorry, but I am not emotional.  But you obviously are emotional.


First you claim there's no reason to eat t's for non-starving people, then you say this thread (the mere discussion, not even the act!?) is "repulsive" and "should be locked!", while agreeing with someone else saying these threads should be forbidden (what?!).
Now you say you're _not_ emotional about this? Sorry, but considering what you wrote earlier, I can't believe you.
You are right though, I am emotional. Not because my feelings got hurt, but my freedom of expression/opinion/speech is challenged, when someone tries to close down potentially interesting debates.
There's a difference.



Jeff23 said:


> I have simply stated my opinion on the subject as I will continue to do so.  If you don't like my opinion feel free to disagree or skip past or put me on ignore.


Why leave out the option that I picked? What about I disagree with you and initiate a debate... Is that not OK for some reason?
Also, it's not about your opinions - you can have whatever opinions about whatever topics, we all do, it's fine - it's about dictating how others should think/feel/ and wanting to stop people even just talking about this - just like these crazy campus feminists do it when something doesn't fit their views.
This must absolutely not happen here, that's my point.



Jeff23 said:


> I have seen multiple threads where others have lost tarantulas that have been with them 10-20 years.  Something has to build to a high level on emotions over that time period.  And I am simply stating the FACTS of how this compares to other animals that are kept by people as pets.


I read these threads too, and I put the 'sad' thingie under them as well - because it is sad when you lose something you care for, I never disagreed - did I?

However, nothing of that rules out eating tarantulas, be it your own or not, for whatever reason.
In theory, eating t's and other insects would be better than to mass-breed pigs and cows and chicken, for so many reasons, so why not?

Closing, I really want to stress that I never meant to attack you, or how Leila put it, to be aggressive. I'm German, I'm just direct about things - which I see can be mistaken for aggression. Sorry.
I absolutely hold no grudge on you, nor do I have any negative opinions about you - it's quite the opposite in fsct. 
This isn't about you, just what you said.

Have a nice day too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Kendricks is right when he say "I won't let anyone dictate what I can talk about - as long as no rules are broken".

Christ, when here I've started for the first time to talk about horse meat and how much I love that, a poop-storm happened and one weirdo even said to me that I shouldn't talk about because "there's people attached emotionally (muahahah) to their horses".

So? I don't give a crap about. They are attached, not me. Plus I fail to realize why you can't have both: I like horses, but I also love to eat their meat. Mah 

Deranged leftiest and neoliberals wants a snowflake world where a IMO deranged "nanny" cuddle them, instead of being Mans. No wonder the West is in the toilet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

In regards however to 'snowflakes' or whatever the name of such sad _simulacrum _of persons is, I have to say that, thank God, here in disgraced Italy such disease so far isn't present not too much the PC virus.

We (no matter the political/ethic 'colors') keep a close eye to vegans as well, they're viewed like Ebola plague delivers, from grandmothers (keepers of our tasty recipes) to the average. Here they are very very few, so I can feast with 'everything that walks' meat (save for dogs and cats, uh. They are of company) 

I wonder if a badass war will start if those vegans wouldn't eat meat, lol


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Advocating the eating of tarantulas is not something I believe hobbyist or people who want to protect them in the hobby and wild should represent.  Obviously tarantulas are not eaten in our hemisphere enough to create further endangerment of species right now.  But many of you have pointed out that we are an international forum.  What do we know about Southeast Asia where a genus is under major discussion as endangered?  We know what has happened to many other creatures that were / are getting taken out left and right (whales, rhinoceros, sharks,  etc.).  The tarantula already doesn't have many friends in the world so I will NEVER advocate eating them to cause further endangerment.  If some people don't like that.. too bad.  I will always be the person you hate in these threads.

I will always be negative towards any thread that advocates anything that could potentially harm the livelihood of the tarantula or insult the people who do care deeply about them as virtually a family member. 

Why don't we go ahead and visit this since we obviously want it.  

"Boiled and Dehydrated not Fried"

Are these edible tarantulas from the wild, grown in hobby or gathered from trees and burrows?  Do you even know?  Are they boiled alive?  Do they get a good death?  So, why do many of you eek at how a tarantula should be put out of its misery (freezer) yet you don't care how they are put to death at a processing plant?   Why are you worried about a tarantula falling from a three foot table of the hobbyist if you don't care how this processing company handles them?  There should be no rules folks.  Let's quit complaining about the best interest of the tarantula.  Let's talk about tarantula burgers.  Maybe we could post some recipes in here.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Kendricks is right when he say "I won't let anyone dictate what I can talk about - as long as no rules are broken".
> 
> Christ, when here I've started for the first time to talk about horse meat and how much I love that, a poop-storm happened and one weirdo even said to me that I shouldn't talk about because "there's people attached emotionally (muahahah) to their horses".
> 
> ...


When did I claim someone broke any rules?  Please provide the quote from me.  My grammar can be terrible sometimes.  If so, please provide my earlier comment.  I simply said in my comments what I think this forum should represent.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Three tarantulas
one head of Lettuce
2 large Tomatoes

Chop up and mix well.

Enjoy

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> When did I claim someone broke any rules?  Please provide the quote from me.  My grammar can be terrible sometimes.  If so, please provide my earlier comment.  I simply said in my comments what I think this forum should represent.


I wasn't talking about you, man


----------



## Kendricks (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> So, why do many of you eek at how a tarantula should be put out of its misery (freezer) yet you don't care how they are put to death at a processing plant?


No one said or implied he doesn't care?



Jeff23 said:


> Why are you worried about a tarantula falling from a three foot table of the hobbyist if you don't care how this processing company handles them?


Again, no one said he doesn't care?



Jeff23 said:


> There should be no rules folks.  Let's quit complaining about the best interest of the tarantula.  Let's talk about tarantula burgers.  Maybe we could post some recipes in here.


Not my cup of tea but - theoretically,  why not? They are cheap and very nutritious.
Why is talking about beef burgers ok to you, when t-burgers are off-limits?
It's just hypocritical, honestly.



Jeff23 said:


> When did I claim someone broke any rules?


No one said you claimed that.

Take a deep breath, I think you're misunderstanding a thing or two here.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Let me give you ('you' in general I mean) my personal views about eating T's.

I would never eat one. But not because I love T's (yes I can into feelings like everyone else ) but because, as I've said before, those doesn't exactly 'trigger' my personal and quite demanding 'yummi part' at a pure sight/instinct level: I'm Italian after all, Jesus Christ, the land of best food ever (no, that's not debatable eh eh ) go figure now if I would start to eat opisthosoma, crickets or roaches like an hipster in N.Y that pays even bucks for such an 'alternative' feeling.

But I have nothing about those Asians (not every Asian now eat those, I'm sure Japanese doesn't) that eat T's. That's part of their food-culture tradition, and I'm a traditionalist, therefore I respect traditions (even those traditions that are million KM away from mines).

Another thing that I disagree with, is with those that believes that, eating an helluva of T's in said nations (like Cambodia) would lower or endanger those native species.

Nah... check this picture* that I'm certain all of you already viewed, if not this one, similar ones:




Now I bet my manly parts (mine, not someone else) that, just behind the corner near the woman/vendor of that pic, there's another one selling those (or centipedes, or whatever). Same for the village nearby, probably.

While they love to pose for tourists (nowaday less 'shocked' than in the past, btw) that's really (part) of what they eat, hands down.

Yet we keep having an helluva of WC 'haplo' so, on that sense, do not worry: seems that there's T's for everyone. Fried, or to put in da enclosure 

*Pic
http://whereandwhatintheworld.com/w...09/Fried-Spiders-by-Mat-Connolley-Matnkat.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 2


----------



## Kendricks (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Let me give you ('you' in general I mean) my personal views about eating T's.
> 
> I would never eat one. But not because I love T's (yes I can into feelings like everyone else ) but because, as I've said before, those doesn't exactly 'trigger' my personal and quite demanding 'yummi part' at a pure sight/instinct level: I'm Italian after all, Jesus Christ, the land of best food ever (no, that's not debatable eh eh ) go figure now if I would start to eat opisthosoma, crickets or roaches like an hipster in N.Y that pays even bucks for such an 'alternative' feeling.


Could not have said it any better!
Fully agree.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## GingerC (Apr 20, 2017)

That picture of the fried tarantulas is making me hungry for crayfish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Let me give you ('you' in general I mean) my personal views about eating T's.
> 
> I would never eat one. But not because I love T's (yes I can into feelings like everyone else ) but because, as I've said before, those doesn't exactly 'trigger' my personal and quite demanding 'yummi part' at a pure sight/instinct level: I'm Italian after all, Jesus Christ, the land of best food ever (no, that's not debatable eh eh ) go figure now if I would start to eat opisthosoma, crickets or roaches like an hipster in N.Y that pays even bucks for such an 'alternative' feeling.
> 
> ...


I have ZERO respect for those traditions.  Those traditions have made whales almost go extinct.  Those traditions of wanting rhino horns is why one rhino is almost completely extinct and another one was almost extinct.  Those traditions are why the buffalo almost went extinct here in the USA.  It doesn't take much work in Google to find animals that are now extinct due to hunting by greedy humans.  And you might argue that they only eat the common one.  Most people don't have a clue which is common versus rare.

Showing a plate of food doesn't prove something is available in large quantities.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> No one said or implied he doesn't care?
> 
> 
> Again, no one said he doesn't care?
> ...


I'm not misunderstanding anything.  I simply disagree with you on whether it should be discussed in this forum.  I am not talking about beef burgers in the tarantula forum.  You are.  Feel free to go call all of those other pet owners hypocrites in the other forums as well.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I have ZERO respect for those traditions.  Those traditions have made whales almost go extinct.  Those traditions of wanting rhino horns is why one rhino is almost completely extinct and another one was almost extinct.  Those traditions are why the buffalo almost went extinct here in the USA.  It doesn't take much work in Google to find animals that are now extinct due to hunting by greedy humans.  And you might argue that they only eat the common one.  Most people don't have a clue which is common versus rare.
> 
> Showing a plate of food doesn't prove something is available in large quantities.


On my book *we shouldn't* mix the hunting _read _the "let's take down lions, rhino and what else" just for fun, pleasure, just because "we can" as Western rich douches in third world nations sensible to our cash or else to those that "kill an animal for eat".

I have a huge respect for the Native Americans, people that, masters of their land, IMO suffered a true genocide that, flash news, almost no one give a crap today, probably because they don't own big medias and banks like others therefore what they suffered was/is reduced to crappy Western movies or a 'Squaw' dress for a selfie in Halloween time.

Well, they actually killed buffalo and bisons. For eat. For protect themselves against the cold of the Hills. Not for a sadistic pleasure. It's different, for my views. They lived in harmony with nature and animals.

The "White Man" did that, in the U.S. For 'sport' and trade and what else.

While I'd love to eat every damned mother-something animal I find tasty exist, at the same time, I try to respect their dignity and their environment dignity.

An earthquake, a Tsunami, man made action destroying forest for build a brand new crappy Hotel, flooding, chemicals etc *harms more *in Asia those T's than those native Asians fellas eating those T's 24/7 X 365.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> On my book *we shouldn't* mix the hunting _read _the "let's take down lions, rhino and what else" just for fun, pleasure, just because "we can" as Western rich douches in third world nations sensible to our cash or else to those that "kill an animal for eat".
> 
> I have a huge respect for the Native Americans, people that, masters of their land, IMO suffered a true genocide that, flash news, almost no one give a crap today, probably because they don't own big medias and banks like others therefore what they suffered was/is reduced to crappy Western movies or a 'Squaw' dress for a selfie in Halloween time.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about the buffalo, but it was still a tradition.  Japan (rather than some western nation) destroyed many of the whales.  And it is not western nations who are guilty for the demand in wanting rhino horns either.  They are/were in high demand in Asia.  The common link here is humans rather than geographic locations.  Humans are over-populated, selfish, and greedy.  We do not try to fix our problems until we realize we have screwed things up.  

Mother Nature will probably one day fix the problem though since we still lack enough knowledge on virus and bacteria.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I have ZERO respect for those traditions.  Those traditions have made whales almost go extinct.


Hang on, are you one  of those people who claims we should not eat and kill whales? We have done that for generations here in Norway and believe me, it tastes delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I agree with you about the buffalo, but it was still a tradition.  Japan (rather than some western nation) destroyed many of the whales.  And it is not western nations who are guilty for the demand in wanting rhino horns either.  They are/were in high demand in Asia.  The common link here is humans rather than geographic locations.  Humans are over-populated, selfish, and greedy.  We do not try to fix our problems until we realize we have screwed things up.
> 
> Mother Nature will probably one day fix the problem though since we still lack enough knowledge on virus and bacteria.


Let me tell you something my man. I am completely, and I say completely, against those thugs (including mother - you know what - terrorists or crypto-terrorists) that kills for the trade. I am against those that kill certain animals for 'medicine remedies' or whatever like China loves: cash at the end. Nothing more.

But I have nothing against a true, fair enough, honest hunter that kill an animal for eat. That's the story of humanity, mankind. A 'story' that wasn't _written _by vegans or what else, just like those worldwide nuts of today against Family and Traditional Family that seek adoption for Gay, or other IMO huge immoralities such the best way for have, one day, males pregnant.

An honest hunter is "respected" by Mother Nature, because he/she respects Her. Animals "know" this, is written in their DNA... they hunt or are hunted as well.

It's when cash entered that everything turned garbage and happens that we are living in the garbage era, today. Were rules are not anymore respected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Hang on, are you one  of those people who claims we should not eat and kill whales? We have done that for generations here in Norway and believe me, it tastes delicious


I have never said we should not eat anything.  I've simply said we shouldn't mix discussion of eating of tarantulas and having them as pets / preserving them in the same forum.  It creates a contradiction in our forum threads. 

The discussion in this thread about traditions was started by Chris and is a completely different discussion where I am simply saying it isn't just Western nations that are guilty of depleting the populations.  I also essentially stated (or attempted to state) that zero responsibility occurs by humans in consuming / making use of wildlife until it is too late.  There were huge numbers of buffalo in North America until suddenly there weren't...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kendricks (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I'm not misunderstanding anything.


Yes, you clearly are. See what I wrote earlier. No one ever said you claimed someone broke the rules - but that's what you (miss)understood. It's there, for everyone to read, why claim otherwise!?



Jeff23 said:


> I simply disagree with you on whether it should be discussed in this forum.  I am not talking about beef burgers in the tarantula forum.  You are.  Feel free to go call all of those other pet owners hypocrites in the other forums as well.


Not sure if you don't understand me for real, or if you just don't want to...?

If you don't see why it is hypocritical to be fine with the mass-abuse of pigs, cows and chicken, solely bred to die for us, while simultaneously arguing for the poor poor t's in those savage countries that obviously don't care about their dawning extinction (is that so?), then I can't help you and start to question your motives, at this point.

Also, people in some Asian countries eating t's has nothing to do with tradition - it's just a source of nutrition to them, like pork is for us. 
Saying you don't respect that, speaks volumes.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Yes, you clearly are. See what I wrote earlier. No one ever said you claimed someone broke the rules - but that's what you (miss)understood. It's there, for everyone to read, why claim otherwise!?
> 
> 
> Not sure if you don't understand me for real, or if you just don't want to...?
> ...


It is you that misunderstands.  I won't go talk about eating pork in a forum where people have pigs as pets.  I won't go talk about eating birds in a forum where people talk about having birds as pets.  It doesn't matter whether it is tarantulas or pigs or beef or fish.  You keep turning this into me against people eating tarantulas.  There are multiple pages of people talking about tasting tarantulas or feeders in this thread.  I doubt any of them eat tarantulas as a tradition in their own country.  Maybe you can also invite some people from south east Asia that eat dogs or cats into the forums where people have them as pets.  Both groups are legitimate but mixing them together is a flaw in my opinion.

EDIT*  All of my arguments have been to try to make the above points clear (like the handling contradiction).


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I have never said we should not eat anything.  I've simply said we shouldn't mix discussion of eating of tarantulas and having them as pets / preserving them in the same forum.  It creates a contradiction in our forum threads.
> 
> The discussion in this thread about traditions was started by Chris and is a completely different discussion where I am simply saying it isn't just Western nations that are guilty of depleting the populations.  I also essentially stated (or attempted to state) that zero responsibility occurs by humans in consuming / making use of wildlife until it is too late.  There were huge numbers of buffalo in North America until suddenly there weren't...



Right, with foreigners (non-Norwegians) you never knows when it comes to whales! Some of them are quite radical in their views and sees us as bunch of barbarians that slaughters whales for the fun of it. That´s not the case, we do eat whale and it is indeed a part of our national cuisine, but I believe we hunt them at healthy levels these days. When I was young, we did eat whale meat quite often. Now it´s more rare, but whale meat is still part of our culture and I am certain that it is possible to find a balance between eating them and preserving them

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I have never said we should not eat anything.  I've simply said we shouldn't mix discussion of eating of tarantulas and having them as pets / preserving them in the same forum.  It creates a contradiction in our forum threads.


No, I don't think that, my man. You know, on my book one thing would be register to a dog, or a cat, forum, and then start to Troll or Flame (IMO in a crappy, not original way, btw) about the pleasure of 'Wok' those.

Another is, here, to discuss at 360° about something that, facts no matter we like or not, involve animals that we love (indeed) to keep at our homes and that, no doubts, we are attached to. I respect all of you, attached to your spiders. For real, despite the legit statements about the fact that they, our beloved T's, have different feelings, or a different pain level... I respect that. On my book that makes you valid persons.

Just that, at the cost of receive a moderator PM, ah ah  sometimes I'd love to think that here, on this site, no matter who we are, we are adults, or, if not everyone adult, intelligents people able to discuss in a respectful way about everything. A bad habit of mine.

They (certain Asians) eat those T's. Everyone know this. To reduce, IMO, that food-practice because "they are poor" or whatever (mind, I'm not saying you said that) is false. Asia has acces to pigs, cow etc whatever as well. Just that they love to eat said T's and we, one moment, should accept that because we can't change that. And probably we shouldn't (having the power for doing that, I mean).

I hereby declare <-- I love saying this, reminds me of long wig politicians era of once) again that eating those T's in Asia doesn't affect badly native T's like chemicals, Mother Nature and man made disasters do on a daily, week, month, year basis :-s



Jeff23 said:


> The discussion in this thread about traditions was started by Chris and is a completely different discussion where I am simply saying it isn't just Western nations that are guilty of depleting the populations.


I completely agree. When it comes to create mess, poop, menace to environment etc to blame the West *only *is not only bad, but stupid. China has massive problems, on that sense. The Yellow River, in China, almost is literally 'yellow' due to pollution.

I was only, basically, as a 100% pure Traditionalist _d_astard, saying that when "we" (no matter the passport) hunt for eat is a nothing like when "we" (again) destroy/annihilate for cash, and everything that lives around cash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kendricks (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> It is you that misunderstands.


Really?
Here:


Jeff23 said:


> . When did I claim someone broke any rules?  Please provide the quote from me.


That's the part you misunderstood. No one said you claimed the above.

So yes, you did misunderstand, which can be counter-productive in a discussion, hence I tried to clear that up and struggle to see what's so difficult about it?!



Jeff23 said:


> I won't go talk about eating pork in a forum where people have pigs as pets.  I won't go talk about eating birds in a forum where people talk about having birds as pets.  It doesn't matter whether it is tarantulas or pigs or beef or fish.


Which is fine, no one tried to tell you what to do - you are the one that tried to enforce his views onto others by suggesting to lock this thread and agreeing that this should not be allowed, which is ridiculous, frankly.




Jeff23 said:


> You keep turning this into me against people eating tarantulas.


I'm not turning anything, you did that yourself man.



Jeff23 said:


> There are multiple pages of people talking about tasting tarantulas or feeders in this thread.  I doubt any of them eat tarantulas as a tradition in their own country.  Maybe you can also invite some people from south east Asia that eat dogs or cats into the forums where people have them as pets.  Both groups are legitimate but mixing them together is a flaw in my opinion.


Yes. Noted. So?
Obviously some people do want to talk about that, so what?
Don't participate if it's not for you - just don't try to dictate some moral-codex onto others, that's all.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Right, with foreigners (non-Norwegians) you never knows when it comes to whales! Some of them are quite radical in their views and sees us as bunch of barbarians that slaughters whales for the fun of it. That´s not the case, we do eat whale and it is indeed a part of our national cuisine, but I believe we hunt them at healthy levels these days. When I was young, we did eat whale meat quite often. Now it´s more rare, but whale meat is still part of our culture and I am certain that it is possible of both eating them and preserving them at the same time


When I visited Japan for my company I had not started the tarantula hobby.  Pretty much everything offered in restaurants and discussed by my workmates (who do speak Japanese and are from Japan) was seafood type items with a few exceptions.  Beef is expensive and not common in Japan.  What they do have is very high quality.  I pretty much tried everything.  I also do like sashimi.  I love most seafood.  Octopus was a bit too chewy for me.  I would never attack anyone for eating what is commonly eaten in their homeland.  And what is okay for one group of people is probably weird for someone else.  That type of discussion was never my intention.  My argument was pointed at mixing of the two subjects (hobby and food) before we shifted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> *Which is fine, no one tried to tell you what to do - you are the one that tried to enforce his views onto others by suggesting to lock this thread and agreeing that this should not be allowed, which is ridiculous, frankly.*


Please explain how I "enforced".  I don't see "Moderator" or "Staff" under my user name.  Where do I use the word "lock" in any post of mine.  I am just a member of this forum like you.  We both have opinions.

I simply provided my opinion (which still is my opinion) that we shouldn't allow discussion of tarantulas as food in a forum for them as pets.  If you can't accept my opinion then I am sorry.  I won't change my opinion just to make you happy.


----------



## Kendricks (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Please explain how I "enforced".  I don't see "Moderator" or "Staff" under my user name.  Where do I use the word "lock" in any post of mine.


True, it's even worse:


Jeff23 said:


> There is only one reason to eat tarantulas or feeders unless you are a starving person in some remote place....  So you can say you have done it.  Sorry but there is no prize.  This whole thread is repulsive and should be deleted.


There.
Also I said TRY to enforce, not actually enforce. What I meant - and you know that - is that you tried to set the standards for everyone. You didn't share your opinion only, you wanted this thread to be deleted due to your personal views - that crosses a line!



Jeff23 said:


> I simply provided my opinion (which still is my opinion) that we shouldn't allow discussion of tarantulas as food in a forum for them as pets.  If you can't accept my opinion then I am sorry.  I won't change my opinion just to make you happy.


I don't care if it's just your opinion, never did. But I do care as soon as someone tries to force his views and standards onto others, me included.
It's clear what you said and I think it's sad that you now try to backpaddle instead of admitting that this is not ok is kinda sad for everyone involved.

That being said, I'm really done with this. It's getting tiring having to show you your own quotes to proof what you said earlier and trying to point out what the problem with what you said is while you still ignore the problem.

You understand perfectly, I believe, you just don't want to "lose", and that's where I get tired. I'm open for a debate, always, but not on middle-school level where I have to remind someone of his own words and explain why a totalitarian request to delete things is bad.

Good night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> True, it's even worse:
> 
> There.
> Also I said TRY to enforce, not actually enforce. What I meant - and you know that - is that you tried to set the standards for everyone. You didn't share your opinion only, you wanted this thread to be deleted due to your personal views - that crosses a line!
> ...


I don't remember that.  So I did word it that way.  Am I a bad bad person because I believe what I believe?  This hypocrisy thing you are trying to stick on me fails.  I am still saying the same thing that I said at the beginning.  Mixing the two subjects was and is wrong.

EDIT*  I hit reply too quick.  Where am I backpedaling?  I still have the same opinion.  If this was my forum.  The food part would go.  Feel free to continue your witch hunting.


----------



## Leila (Apr 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## LD67 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm glad the majority of you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Feb 25, 2018)

Eating tarantulas is one reason that they're endangered in the wild. Besides it makes no economic sense to eat an animal that takes 3 to 5 times longer then a chicken to mature and is a small fraction of it's size. (Can't eat eggs either)

It would be a delicacy at best, like the monkey brain scene from faces of death, nothing practical.

The feeders like roaches or mealworms at least grow rapidly enough to be economical. 

Besides, tarantulas have a number of conditions with causes unknown, impaction, dks, internal parasites etc. If you eat it, you may bite the big one & in a bad way.

I'll let the tree huggers get in touch with nature in that fashion.

Nyx my cat reserves the right to eat anything else alive and smaller then herself and she can run faster then I can!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 25, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Eating tarantulas is one reason that they're endangered in the wild. Besides it makes no economic sense to eat an animal that takes 3 to 5 times longer then a chicken to mature and is a small fraction of it's size. (Can't eat eggs either)
> 
> It would be a delicacy at best, like the monkey brain scene from faces of death, nothing practical.
> 
> ...


Your cat is beautiful.  And I'm sure she is a great hunter.

Reactions: Love 1 | Meh 1


----------



## D Sherlod (Feb 25, 2018)

I found a box of chocolate tarantulas...... mmmmm mmmmm good,,,, all solid milk chocolate 
Ive also had gummy tarantulas also real good ,,, not as good as the chocolate ones but will do in pinch


----------



## cold blood (Feb 25, 2018)

D Sherlod said:


> I found a box of chocolate tarantulas...... mmmmm mmmmm good,,,, all solid milk chocolate
> Ive also had gummy tarantulas also real good ,,, not as good as the chocolate ones but will do in pinch


Next up...chocolate covered gummy tarantulas.


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 25, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Next up...chocolate covered gummy tarantulas.


http://cakecrafte.com/1/post/2016/0...-there-son-of-aragog-or-shelob-whichever.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 26, 2018)

LD67 said:


> It actually is a thing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Newport-Jerk...d=1476824417&sr=8-1&keywords=edible+tarantula


yeah there are also dehydrated Aphonopelma seemann for sale that youtubers use to make a clickbaity video. it makes me sad seeing them used for this because the only thing i think when i see "canned zebra tarantulas" for sale is that someone could of given it a loveing home and even from a business standpoint youd make way more money selling live ones to T keepers so all i see is a T that died for no good reason


----------



## dord (Feb 26, 2018)

Perhaps one day there will be LP farms...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> yeah there are also dehydrated Aphonopelma seemann for sale that youtubers use to make a clickbaity video. it makes me sad seeing them used for this because the only thing i think when i see "canned zebra tarantulas" for sale is that someone could of given it a loveing home and even from a business standpoint youd make way more money selling live ones to T keepers so all i see is a T that died for no good reason


Yeah, you know, I honestly 'hate' the bucks-mentality around/behind that 'fashion-alternative' food and whatever, like, for instance, insects and stuff that here in the Western world all of a sudden now are 'big' (here in Italy in all honesty not exactly, however). I despise those YT, and not, 'influencers' as well.

But, at the same time, I'm not sure if I have the right to judge other people that decide (for different reasons than what I've said above) to try T's and whatever, as food.

Only because I'm a keeper (just like everyone else, here) I don't think that I have the right to say that doing such a thing is wrong or else.

For instance, I like horse meat. Well, a lot of meat eaters (so not exactly vegetarians and vegans) heavily dislike that, and not for religious, or else, reasons.

So I wonder, who and when decided which animal meat is 'ok' and 'socially accepted' to eat and which one isn't?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## D Sherlod (Feb 26, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, you know, I honestly 'hate' the bucks-mentality around/behind that 'fashion-alternative' food and whatever, like, for instance, insects and stuff that here in the Western world all of a sudden now are 'big' (here in Italy in all honesty not exactly, however). I despise those YT, and not, 'influencers' as well.
> 
> But, at the same time, I'm not sure if I have the right to judge other people that decide (for different reasons than what I've said above) to try T's and whatever, as food.
> 
> ...


I agree completely
For example rabbit is raised for meat is very socially acceptable yet because I have owned so my rabbits as pets I could never dream of ever even trying it.
I have however eaten deer, moose , bear , snake , alligator and several insects crickets, chocolate covered ants etc.
And numerous live goldfish when I was young and drunk (but that' a whole other story).


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Feb 27, 2018)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Your cat is beautiful.  And I'm sure she is a great hunter.



She is. She's an ex feral rescue cat with a prey drive out of this world.  Any toy that resembles an invert is quickly shredded.

In Baltimore, at my last place, she would flatten a dozen roaches each day & I wouldn't even ever see them in the first place!!

She also tangled with a huge centipede that had the girlfriend terrified. The vet said don't bring her in and we can't give medicine because it could interact with the venom. She took about a day to heal for the swelling to subside on the face and paw.

I suspect she was eating bugs in the wild not just rodents and birds.

The girlfriend claimed the remains were 6" long, which means not native to Baltimore. The roaches we had looked exactly like B lats ironically enough.

For some reason, the red laser dot is much preferred.

I don't think you should feed Ts to cats either!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> For instance, I like horse meat. Well, a lot of meat eaters (so not exactly vegetarians and vegans) heavily dislike that, and not for religious, or else, reasons.
> 
> So I wonder, who and when decided which animal meat is 'ok' and 'socially accepted' to eat and which one isn't?


You are a horse eating brute! .


Whitelightning777 said:


> View attachment 267820
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah my old cat Bobby (RIP) was a rescue cat when I lived in Alabama.  He had been living in the woods fighting raccoons and his knows what else.  He was so scabby and scrappy when I got him and then he turned into a marshmallow.  Anyway, when I was still in Bama, there were a lot of roaches around and he hunted them and tortured them for hours.  Even here in Washington, he spent his last years lazing around in the garden or on the couch but every once in a while he would present us with a dead bird or rabbit! 

Enjoy your kitty!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## MantisRCool (Mar 8, 2018)

I’d probably try to eat A tarantula if I visited one of the countries where they eat them.  But not my tarantulas lol! Even if I didn’t already spend time and money raising them and caring for them, still u could get a decent lunch for a price of an usual spider, and a luxury dinner instead of the more expensive ones. I’d rather eat a lobster than P. metallica to be honest.


----------



## Mychajlo (Mar 8, 2018)

I’ve alwas heard that the legs were really tasty, like a salted peanut type deal but the abdomen was the “worst part” very bitter. 
I would be down to try it but only under the circumstances that it wasn’t my own pet, like stated before


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Mar 8, 2018)

I ate meal worms so maybe. 
Over a nice pine fire.......it’s possible. Maybe just the legs


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 8, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> I’ve alwas heard that the legs were really tasty, like a salted peanut type deal but the abdomen was the “worst part” very bitter.


The _Opistosoma _(Italian, ancient splendid and marvellous language, because in English we need to add an 'H' so is _Opisthosoma_) is tasty like crazy when impacted.

Basically is like eating a more softy, different kind of Nutella 

Speaking of Nutella (therefore Ferrero S.P.A) uhm... if _someone _located in Alba city is reading this, or _eventually _will read this ^, remember to mention Chris LXXIX as the genius that give you the suggestion


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Mar 9, 2018)

There are some hippie types that think we should be eating insects, which would be more practical due to the high reproductive rates.

I'm not so sure. Besides, as long as Da'esh hates the thought of eating bacon, I'll continue doing that!!






Yummy or not? You decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay (Mar 9, 2018)

I have looked into the eating insects thing because a friend was very enthusiastic about it . What he was into was farming insects, processing them to make meal which could then be used in various types of food products. Things like adding mealworm meal to bread in places where animal protein was hard to come by, or cricket powder to add to meals, things like that. Apparently isopod powder and shrimp powder taste almost identical, they are crustaceans after all. The nutrient yield for the production costs and space used farming insects is enormous, much more efficient than regular farming, done properly it could feed the world without the need to clear another acre of forest for farmland ever. I agree, but I don't want to eat it! Lol. 
At school I studied Indonesian rather than French or German and my teacher had actually billeted in a small village far from the tourist areas and she told of the family she stayed with leaving 'cabbages' out to be fly blown as the maggots are a good source of nutrients for their children. It was made into a tasty soup and the maggots just looked like rice except they popped when bitten she said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 9, 2018)

Dave Jay said:


> I have looked into the eating insects thing because a friend was very enthusiastic about it . What he was into was farming insects, processing them to make meal which could then be used in various types of food products. Things like adding mealworm meal to bread in places where animal protein was hard to come by, or cricket powder to add to meals, things like that. Apparently isopod powder and shrimp powder taste almost identical, they are crustaceans after all. The nutrient yield for the production costs and space used farming insects is enormous, much more efficient than regular farming, done properly it could feed the world without the need to clear another acre of forest for farmland ever. I agree, but I don't want to eat it! Lol.
> At school I studied Indonesian rather than French or German and my teacher had actually billeted in a small village far from the tourist areas and she told of the family she stayed with leaving 'cabbages' out to be fly blown as the maggots are a good source of nutrients for their children. It was made into a tasty soup and the maggots just looked like rice except they popped when bitten she said.


i beleve eating a T if your starveing and have nothing else but dont eat Ts because your bored and think it would be funny or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay (Mar 9, 2018)

I did eat an Oscar once as the shop took all my other big cichlids but wouldn't take the Oscar as one eye looked funny due to an injury years before. I had an order of wild caught small cichlid species coming and nowhere to keep a 12" Oscar, I thought how many fish have I killed and eaten in my life so why be squeamish about this one?  So we had fish for dinner and I cleaned the Oscar along with the other fish and fried it up. It wasn't an Oscar I had raised btw, it was dumped on me a year or so earlier, if I'd raised it from a baby myself I might not have gone through with it, but it couldn't live in a bucket and I couldn't get rid of it.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Mar 9, 2018)

Those urticating hairs would really ruin it anyway.

Farming tarantulas for food would be like farming cougars for food, to high up on the chain.

Just as cougars would need deer or cattle to eat, any spider is going to need feeders which themselves are edible and far quicker to produce.

Hissers or Dubai roaches probably make the most sense to create a new human source of protein should one he needed, for instance going to Mars etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

